#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Duvidas em configurar um enlace com Apc 5m Intelbras.

## jacjunior21

Olá pessoal estou com um probleminha aqui com um par de Apc 5m da intelbras,estou tentando fechar um enlace de 41Km de minha torre principal,com duas antenas aquário Dp de 29dbi.
Montei o equipamento nas torres,1 radio modo Ipool ap bridge mimo 2x2 frequência 149 na torre principal e o outro na repetidora ipool cliente também mimo 2x2 e frequência 149.
O problema é que não achei o sinal do que ta em modo ap e também de nenhum outro provedor nas proximidades,quando eu olho no status dos aps onde tem o ganho da antena mostra 29dbi e em potencia fica 1dbm e não consigo aumentar de 1Dbm sempre fica em 1 ou em 0, alguém me mostre uma saída, ou onde to errando na configuração, é meu primeiro contato com esse tipo de equipamento.

----------


## demattos

Amigo como tenho sugerido para todos aqui que tem tido problema com intelbras, ligue para o suporte deles, e uma impresa brasileira suporte show de bola, tenho certeza que vao te orientar nesta questao, por seu um produto resem lancado poucos tem tido experiencia para orientar.


abraco fica com Deus

----------


## pcmaratimba

Bom dia. Uso esses rádios também e uma coisa que percebi é que quando se seta o ATPC ele modula conforme a necessidade de potência e algumas vezes fica como o que você falou, com 1 dbi, no meu caso setava em 7.
Bom, desabilite o ATPC e essas outras opções indicadas na imagem. Acredito que assim, será possível modular com mais potência.
A imagem é pra dar uma ideia de como uso meus apc 5m aqui no provedor.

Espero ter ajudado. Abraços.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

Deveria utilizar antenas de 31 ou 32dBi. 34dBi seria a recomendável. Antenas de 29dBi é um ganho que, dependendo do ambiente, é insuficiente para fechar um enlace de 41 km. 

Verifique ainda o alinhamento e configurações do equipamento.

----------


## jacjunior21

> Bom dia,
> 
> Deveria utilizar antenas de 31 ou 32dBi. 34dBi seria a recomendável. Antenas de 29dBi é um ganho que, dependendo do ambiente, é insuficiente para fechar um enlace de 41 km. 
> 
> Verifique ainda o alinhamento e configurações do equipamento.


Eu fiz uma simulação no site da intelbras com os pontos e de acordo com o programinha no site ficaria -70 o enlace pior que nao encontei nada de sinal rsrsrs. Valeu pela dica amigo.

----------


## ijr

Antes de colocar em campo, você chegou a fazer os 2 rádios se comuicarem em bancada????

----------


## jacjunior21

> Antes de colocar em campo, você chegou a fazer os 2 rádios se comunicarem em bancada????


sim fiz a pre configuração com eles na bancada demorou um pouco pra um achar o outro mais deu certo,vou verificar melhor o apontamento e a questao da potencia.

----------


## ronaldoipm

jacjunior21 você conseguiu fechar seu enlace com o Intelbras? Estou com o mesmo problema. Se você conseguiu me diz qual foi o caminho das pedras.

Abraço,

Ronaldo

----------


## renatovieira

> jacjunior21 você conseguiu fechar seu enlace com o Intelbras? Estou com o mesmo problema. Se você conseguiu me diz qual foi o caminho das pedras.
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Ronaldo


Irmão, faça o seguinte, vai em sistema, administração e ative o modo teste. salva e aplica. agora ajuste a potência. 
Eu recomento vc fazer o alinhamento com a opção Atpc desativada.
Observe que em alguns canais o ATPC e o DFS são mandatórios. não sera possível ultrapassar os limites, quando ativados. Por questões de segurança não desabilite estas opçoes nos canais onde são obrigatórios.

----------


## renatovieira

Lembrando, para que o enlace funcione, vc precisa ter certeza que o link possui visada e desobstrução 60 a 80% do raio de fresnel.

----------

